# Married to someone who doesn't understand.



## MrsFarris (Dec 11, 2009)

My husband is a marine, an only child, and has a hard time understand other peoples emotions- especially mine. Sometimes it seems like he doesn't care. He sees my emotions, especially negative ones, as some sort of weakness or issue on my part. I have been depressed before and struggle with it in our relationship because of how he treats me. Plus, he has cheated and lied so I have trust issues on top of that. I tried sharing with him about how he hurts me and the problems I have with depression now because of our relationship, and now he uses it as a way to make everything my fault. Every time I get upset he says "why don't you get on antidepressants again", or "what were the those pills you were gonna take for again?". He treats me like I am crazy and when he hurts me he blames it on my 'emotional problems'. It seems like he just doesn't care, and I put way too much into our relationship for him to treat me like that. I don't know what to do and its really hard because being stationed in California with all my family and friends up in Washington, I don't really have any support. He has betrayed me a lot and I have always stuck around... now I feel like he treats me however he wants because he knows I won't leave. Our relationship is really affecting my self esteem and making me depressed. I know I deserve better but I don't think I'm strong enough to leave and I don't know how to get him to change the way he treats me.


----------

